# Yellow Question



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok my plants are about 10 days old right now from seed (pic is day 9), I gave them their first small dose of nutes about two days ago cause they were turning yellow.  Only about 200 ppm.  They filled in green in some places, but the entire plants arent completly green like they should be.  Would it be ok to add some more nutes at this point. Flora has several stages :  Cuttings and Seedlings, And General Purpose Mild Vegetative Growth Stage for their nutes. How do I know what stage im at, there is no description? What ppm should I shoot for right now to make them bright green using mostly nitrogen nute Gro  Thanks.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 6, 2008)

if they took 200 ok i would increase to 400 after a day, see how they like that and increase accordingly.oh yeah...hello and welcome. nice set up,i bet your girls are hungry.good luck 2ya


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

So how big should they be before I give them more?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 6, 2008)

I am assuming that you are growing in a DWC bubbler based on your pictures, is this correct?

What is the temp in your grow room, because they look to be stretching, I can not really tell from the pictures but it also looks as the may have some light burn, and could be stressed from high heat based on the upcurl of your leaves at the margin.  It is very hard to assess things like this, so you are going to have to provide as much info as possible


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

Yea I had a heat problem and light problem at the first couple of day of their lives. They curled pretty bad and my two skunk got light burn, but I moved the light away and got the temps down, and havent had any more curl or burn.  How long will it take for that curl to go away? But they are kinda light yellow mixed with green dark spots.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

Should I increase the nutes at this point? or back off. Im at 200ppm right now


----------



## massproducer (Apr 6, 2008)

Any leaves that were already damaged may never repair, but thats fine as long as the new growth is growing out a nice lush green.

If you have dealt with the heat issues and you have an oscillating fan on them then yes, it is time to up your nute strength.  What type of nutes are you using


----------



## massproducer (Apr 6, 2008)

basically you can bump your ppm up to about 800-900 ppm, that will be fine for your smaller plants, and each week bump it up a bit, so next week bump it up to 1050-1100 ppm, depending on what your plants are telling you


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

Im using flora series nutes(Micro,Gro,Bloom). I just wasnt sure if they were to young to be given a large amount.  But will I be ok with 800ppm at this point?  With no burn you think?  Thanks alot,  I want them to have the most adequate amount of nutes.  They are 10 days today, and I havent seen them yet, But your saying I should bump it up to 800 right?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 6, 2008)

that right widowmaker, basically think of it like this...

Soil has a lot of natural nutes aready present in it so for the first little bit you do not have to add anything, especially micro nutes, but hydro on the other hand uses an inert medium with no nutritional value.  
The plant has enough energy stored inside it self to germinate and produce the first set of leaves, everything after that has to be derived from the growing medium.  

Yes you will be fine bumping up the ppm to 800


----------



## snuggles (Apr 6, 2008)

If you're nervous with 800 do 400, see how they react and decide if you want to up the dosage from there.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

Ill try out 400, then if they dont burn, ill increase it to 800.   I heard that White Widow dosnt like high level nutes, but I guess ill have to see for myself.  Thanks


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 6, 2008)

if there yellowing and the ph is where it needs to be bump up the nutes until they green up.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 6, 2008)

honestly 800ppm in a hydroponic system is really a rather conservitive amount of salts.  Normal tap water come out usually between 200-300 ppm.  If you already have a problem, you have to make sure that your are getting enough micro nutes, that is what you would normally get in soil, but is not present in a soiless garden.  These are also the problems that seem to be the hardest to correct if you get a deficency


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

Yea, my ph is 5.8 so hopefully they **** it all in


----------



## massproducer (Apr 6, 2008)

Do a search on google for "advanced nutrient nutrient calculator", this will give you an idea of what your TDS should be at each week of plant growth.

If you do a google search it should be the first link

Also remember that you will probably see no change in the damaged leaves, so do not look there for results, you HAVE to look at the new growth, and it will take atleast a day or two for anything to change, because the roots have to absorb the nutes and then make them availible for the new growth


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

Well... Just checked on them and they grew a bit since yesterday, and are starting to fill in bright green.  I just gave them exactly 400 ppm of nutes in equal portions.  Hopefully they will start taking off.  Well I still have a little of the curl on the edges of my biggest plants (the ones that were most expose when the light was to close)  I heard that foliar spraying could help get them back to normal. Will this help?  Do I move the light up when im doing it?

Here is them today day 10.  Cant wait to see what the nutes will do. :hubba:


----------



## lyfr (Apr 6, 2008)

if they take 400 good bump it to 800 in 2-3 days, after that i do 1000 till 2nd wk of flower. you'll need to experiment to get whats right for yours,. ive played around with mine and found this works for me...but all grows are different! i also use gh3 part and have a schedule on when i bump up nutes and how much in hydro @ SOG gone wild


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

I just hope I get some good females out of those 10 plants.  There seems to be several phenotypes of widow, hope they are potent. I really want at least one of the haze x skunks to be female, but there are only two, and those odds kinda worry me. I just have to wait and pray.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

Just wondering, is my growth normal for hydro, or could it be alot quicker at day 10?


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is my practice DWC (bagseed)grow that I grew with the smallest cfl ever, probably not even 400 lumens, and it got pretty big ( I hope this hps does wonders).  I didnt use a ppm meter, just tsb, but it looked good until I choped it down. Its about 31 days old here, then 6 foot under right after lol


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

ive never grown from seed but they look good.  when you get nutes dialed in youll know it.  i would guess in just a few days ur gonna go "wow!" puttin up some macro shots i just did @SOG gone wild


----------



## snuggles (Apr 7, 2008)

widowmaker said:
			
		

> Just wondering, is my growth normal for hydro, or could it be alot quicker at day 10?



You're fine, you had some heat issues and some nute issues so for day 10 you are fine. Just keep up the PPMs like the others have said and keep an eye on them, if the tips of the leaves start to brown a tad you have most likely reached your limit...at least that is what I do and look for if I have never grown a strain before.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, they I gave them 800 ppm of nutes after all and they loved it.:hubba:   They grew into little bushes almost overnight. :holysheep: Well thanks for the input.  check out my journal, ill post some more pics soon.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 8, 2008)

told ya you would go wow soon:hubba:


----------



## snuggles (Apr 8, 2008)

Good to hear, it's not so bad is it? Can't wait to see some more pics of them growing up. Hydro is great, it's OK for the first 3 weeks or so then at like week 3 it's insane to say the least LOL. Your going to have a jungle in the closet, and that's a good thing to have in a closet if you ask me...LOL.


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea, im guessing the light issue slowed em down by a day or two, but they look good now.  Their first 2 set of leaves are a yellowish and twisty but everything else is lush green, and crystally already (water crystals not trichomes lol).  Its crazy how skunky the widows are already.   My skunksxhaze doesnt even smell yet , and i would think it would more than the widows.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 8, 2008)

Good to hear everything is back on track...Just remeber that as the plants grow they will need higher ppm's of nutes.  Also remeber to top your system up with fresh ph balanced water everyday or so, because as your plant drinks water the concentration of nutes will rise.  

The widows are stinking already...Sweet


----------

